# Free $60 Wine Voucher! WSJwine



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I just bought over $300 worth of sticks from Famous Smoke Shop, and in the box they gave me a $60-value Wine Voucher (plus free gifts for a total of $64.97).

I don't drink, so if anyone wants this, then you are free to have it. Let me know if it works for you or not.

The code is: *1871022*

I do not know if this code will work multiple times, or just once. So it may be "first come, first serve". If that's the case, then congrads to lucky number 1!

Go to wsjwine.com/1871022

This offer expires in 30 days, so hurry!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jade Falcon said:


> I just bought over $300 worth of sticks from Famous Smoke Shop, and in the box they gave me a $60-value Wine Voucher (plus free gifts for a total of $64.97).
> 
> I don't drink, so if anyone wants this, then you are free to have it. Let me know if it works for you or not.
> 
> ...


Wish I had seen this first....it be gone.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I get these all the time and have looked into them and see no real value. 
@Cigary The next time I get some, I'll let you know and you can see if they are of any value to you.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ebnash said:


> I get these all the time and have looked into them and see no real value.
> @Cigary The next time I get some, I'll let you know and you can see if they are of any value to you.


You da man! There are several brands I love ...Santa Margherita Pinot Grigio.....goes for $20 a bottle. Last time we were in Venice it went for $10 a bottle and we bought 10 which lasted the entire cruise back to Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Wish I had seen this first....it be gone.


Sorry about that. I'll remember you next time I get one. I don't drink, so it should go to someone who appreciates wine.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I have tossed several of those in the trash. I think you can go online and find the same deals, you have to join a wine club for monthly shipping I believe.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

I have tried a couple of those wine clubs...not worth the money. Most of them are like Gurkhas...overpriced and under performing. You better off going to a wine store.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

zcziggy said:


> I have tried a couple of those wine clubs...not worth the money. Most of them are like Gurkhas...overpriced and under performing...


:vs_laugh:
To be fair, I've had a couple of decent Gurkhas but, yeah, >75% are "meh".


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

zcziggy said:


> I have tried a couple of those wine clubs...not worth the money. Most of them are like Gurkhas...overpriced and under performing. You better off going to a wine store.


Good wine stores usually have a 10-15% discount on 6 to 12 bottles which is significant but that's dependent on your choice of product. Total Wine can give you a 15% discount on a case which basically gives you a free bottle and you're not paying shipping. If you're a Wine of the Month person then you roll the dice....I'd rather get what i know that like.:smile2:


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Wine library has a daily deal that’s pretty good. Free shipping on 12 bottles Today for example I got a case of 2015 96 rated chautenuef du pape for $19.99 a bottle. Hard to beat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

CgarDann said:


> Wine library has a daily deal that's pretty good. Free shipping on 12 bottles Today for example I got a case of 2015 96 rated chautenuef du pape for $19.99 a bottle. Hard to beat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how are they compared to a cotes du rhone?


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> how are they compared to a cotes du rhone?


Have not had this particular blend yet. But in general I like du pape a bit better. Both are big wines but for me du pape always has that extra complexity I love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

If you like CdP you'll like Gigondas even more. In fact I did, it's my favorite red from France. Carmenere from Chile still beats it at half price, same as wine made from Petit Verdot from Argentina. Most Bordeaux wines contain a certain % of either or both, in South America they can make 100% of those grapes cause of the soil and the French are kinda snobistic on wine making, they like to keep it the same all the time. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

DanWil84 said:


> If you like CdP you'll like Gigondas even more. In fact I did, it's my favorite red from France. Carmenere from Chile still beats it at half price, same as wine made from Petit Verdot from Argentina. Most Bordeaux wines contain a certain % of either or both, in South America they can make 100% of those grapes cause of the soil and the French are kinda snobistic on wine making, they like to keep it the same all the time.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


yeah...carmenere is not easy to find here, so i jump on it whenever is available


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Any particular brands or vintages that you recommend for these varietals. I want to try a few


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

I have tried Domaine Brusset and Saint Cosme...both very good Gigondas.


----------

